# Henryk Mikołaj Górecki (1933–2010)



## Andreas

I have recently come across a great video on Youtube of a full live performance of Górecki's symphony no. 3 with the composer himself sitting in the audience. The camera often cuts to Górecki, showing his (subtle) reactions to the performance.


----------



## TwoFourPianist

Thank you for posting this! It is wonderful to see Gorecki himself listening to this piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Alex Ross on *Gorecki*.

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/cult-fame-discontents


----------

